# headphones sound, even with device.hints



## john2011 (May 12, 2017)

I installed FreeBSD 11 on a Dell Latiutde laptop.  Sound plays well from the speaker.  But when plugging in headphones, sound still plays from the speaker and no sound from the headphones.

I read the man page of SND_HDA(4)() and believe I have understood the relevant part.  I enabled verbose booting, and added the following to /boot/device.hints:

```
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid20.config="as=1 seq=0"
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid33.config="as=1 seq=15 device=Headphones"
```
the resulting dmesg is:
	
	



```
hdac0: <Intel (0x9d71) HDA Controller> mem 0xef248000-0xef24bfff,0xef220000-0xef22ffff irq 17 at device 31.3 on pci0
hdac0: PCI card vendor: 0x1028, device: 0x07a0
hdac0: HDA Driver Revision: 20120126_0002
hdac0: Config options: on=0x00000000 off=0x00000000
hdac0: attempting to allocate 1 MSI vectors (1 supported)
hdac0: using IRQ 266 for MSI
hdac0: Caps: OSS 9, ISS 7, BSS 0, NSDO 1, 64bit, CORB 256, RIRB 256
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from hdac0
hdacc0: <Realtek (0x0256) HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Realtek (0x0256) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
hdaa0: Subsystem ID: 0x102807a0
hdaa0: NumGPIO=3 NumGPO=0 NumGPI=0 GPIWake=0 GPIUnsol=1
hdaa0:  GPIO0: disabled
hdaa0:  GPIO1: disabled
hdaa0:  GPIO2: disabled
hdaa0: Original pins configuration:
hdaa0: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa0: 18 90a60140 4  0  Mic           Fixed Digital Internal   Unknown 1
hdaa0: 19 40000000 0  0  Line-out      None  Unknown 0x00       Unknown 0
hdaa0: 20 90170110 1  0  Speaker       Fixed Analog  Internal   Unknown 1
hdaa0: 24 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1
hdaa0: 25 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1
hdaa0: 26 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1
hdaa0: 27 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1
hdaa0: 29 40700001 0  1  Modem-handset None  Unknown 0x00       Unknown 0
hdaa0: 30 421212f2 15 2  Speaker       None  1/4     Front      Black   2
hdaa0: 33 02211020 2  0  Headphones    Jack  1/8     Front      Black   0
hdaa0: Patching widget caps nid=29 0x00400400 -> 0x00700400
hdaa0: Patching pin config nid=33 0x02211020 -> 0x0221101f
hdaa0: Patched pins configuration:
hdaa0: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa0: 18 90a60140 4  0  Mic           Fixed Digital Internal   Unknown 1
hdaa0: 19 40000000 0  0  Line-out      None  Unknown 0x00       Unknown 0 DISA
hdaa0: 20 90170110 1  0  Speaker       Fixed Analog  Internal   Unknown 1
hdaa0: 24 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0: 25 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0: 26 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0: 27 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0: 30 421212f2 15 2  Speaker       None  1/4     Front      Black   2 DISA
hdaa0: 33 0221101f 1  15 Headphones    Jack  1/8     Front      Black   0
hdaa0: 2 associations found:
hdaa0: Association 0 (1) out:
hdaa0:  Pin nid=20 seq=0
hdaa0:  Pin nid=33 seq=15
hdaa0: Association 1 (4) in:
hdaa0:  Pin nid=18 seq=0
hdaa0: Tracing association 0 (1)
hdaa0:  Pin 20 traced to DAC 2
hdaa0:  Pin 33 traced to DAC 2 and hpredir 0
hdaa0: Association 0 (1) trace succeeded
hdaa0: Tracing association 1 (4)
hdaa0:  Pin 18 traced to ADC 7
hdaa0: Association 1 (4) trace succeeded
hdaa0: Looking for additional DAC for association 0 (1)
hdaa0: Looking for additional ADC for association 1 (4)
hdaa0: Tracing input monitor
hdaa0: Tracing other input monitors
hdaa0:  Tracing nid 18 to out
hdaa0: Tracing beeper
hdaa0: Headphones redirection for association 0 nid=33 using unsolicited responses.
hdaa0: Redirect output to: main
hdaa0: FG config/quirks: forcestereo ivref50 ivref80 ivref100 ivref
pcm0: <Realtek (0x0256) (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> at nid 20,33 and 18 on hdaa0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from hdaa0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from hdacc0
hdacc1: <Intel (0x280b) HDA CODEC> at cad 2 on hdac0
hdaa1: <Intel (0x280b) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
hdaa1: Subsystem ID: 0x80860101
hdaa1: NumGPIO=0 NumGPO=0 NumGPI=0 GPIWake=0 GPIUnsol=0
hdaa1: Original pins configuration:
hdaa1: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa1:  3 18560010 1  0  Digital-out   Jack  Digital 0x18       Unknown 0
hdaa1: Patched pins configuration:
hdaa1: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa1:  3 18560010 1  0  Digital-out   Jack  Digital 0x18       Unknown 0
hdaa1: 1 associations found:
hdaa1: Association 0 (1) out:
hdaa1:  Pin nid=3 seq=0
hdaa1: Tracing association 0 (1)
hdaa1:  Pin 3 traced to DAC 2
hdaa1: Association 0 (1) trace succeeded
hdaa1: Looking for additional DAC for association 0 (1)
hdaa1: Tracing input monitor
hdaa1: Tracing other input monitors
hdaa1: Tracing beeper
hdaa1: FG config/quirks: forcestereo ivref50 ivref80 ivref100 ivref
pcm1: <Intel (0x280b) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 3 on hdaa1
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from hdaa1
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from hdacc1
```
Before my /boot/device.hints tweak the relevant part was:

```
hdaa0: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa0: 18 90a60140 4  0  Mic           Fixed Digital Internal   Unknown 1
hdaa0: 19 40000000 0  0  Line-out      None  Unknown 0x00       Unknown 0 DISA
hdaa0: 20 90170110 1  0  Speaker       Fixed Analog  Internal   Unknown 1
hdaa0: 24 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0: 25 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0: 26 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0: 27 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0: 30 421212f2 15 2  Speaker       None  1/4     Front      Black   2 DISA
hdaa0: 33 02211020 2  0  Headphones    Jack  1/8     Front      Black   0
```

So after my tweak, when plugging headphones into  the jack, the speaker does stop playing.  And for split of second I do hear clear music through the headphones, which quickly stopped.  I slowly pushed and pulled the headphones many times, turned out, only when the headphones is about 1/10 inch away from fully inserted I can hear the music from the headphones, but it will always only last split second, ie there is nowhere the music can stably play through the speakers.

It's not a hardware problem since everything works well when running from a Linux Mint live CD.  More information:

```
# cat /dev/sndstat
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Realtek (0x0256) (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> (play/rec) default
pcm1: <Intel (0x280b) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
```
Did I make anything wrong?  I suspect it has to do with the color thing but I do use a standard iphone headphones and it plays with no problem through that Linux Mint live CD and many other devices, and this laptop only has one black hole labeled as headphone.

And I don't even know how to define microphone from the headphones since there is no nid entry for that.


----------



## shepper (May 12, 2017)

john2011 said:


> Did I make anything wrong? I suspect it has to do with the color thing but I do use a standard iphone headphones and it plays with no problem through that Linux Mint live CD and many other devices, and this laptop only has one black hole labeled as headphone.



A single jack is consistent with a 4 pin connector (headphone + mic).  Older green jacks that just did headphones were 3 pin.  This may be a challenge in FreeBSD because Associations are either "in", mic input, or "out" headphone output.  Associations cannot be in + out.

If your are using a 3 pin jack in a 4 pin connector this could be an issue.  Sensing the jack would mute speakers while malpositioning of the plug/jack elements would give you the sound quirk you describe.  The only thing I can't explain is why it works with Mint.


----------



## john2011 (May 12, 2017)

Thanks for your reply.  I noticed the misc was 0 for that Headphone, so changed my /boot/device.hints to

```
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid20.config="as=1 seq=0"
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid33.config="as=1 seq=15 device=Headphones misc=1"
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid18.config="as=2 seq=0"
```
now dmesg is like

```
hdac0: <Intel (0x9d71) HDA Controller> mem 0xef248000-0xef24bfff,0xef220000-0xef22ffff irq 17 at device 31.3 on pci0
hdac0: PCI card vendor: 0x1028, device: 0x07a0
hdac0: HDA Driver Revision: 20120126_0002
hdac0: Config options: on=0x00000000 off=0x00000000
hdac0: attempting to allocate 1 MSI vectors (1 supported)
hdac0: using IRQ 266 for MSI
hdac0: Caps: OSS 9, ISS 7, BSS 0, NSDO 1, 64bit, CORB 256, RIRB 256
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from hdac0
hdacc0: <Realtek (0x0256) HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Realtek (0x0256) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
hdaa0: Subsystem ID: 0x102807a0
hdaa0: NumGPIO=3 NumGPO=0 NumGPI=0 GPIWake=0 GPIUnsol=1
hdaa0:  GPIO0: disabled
hdaa0:  GPIO1: disabled
hdaa0:  GPIO2: disabled
hdaa0: Original pins configuration:
hdaa0: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa0: 18 90a60140 4  0  Mic           Fixed Digital Internal   Unknown 1
hdaa0: 19 40000000 0  0  Line-out      None  Unknown 0x00       Unknown 0
hdaa0: 20 90170110 1  0  Speaker       Fixed Analog  Internal   Unknown 1
hdaa0: 24 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1
hdaa0: 25 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1
hdaa0: 26 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1
hdaa0: 27 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1
hdaa0: 29 40700001 0  1  Modem-handset None  Unknown 0x00       Unknown 0
hdaa0: 30 421212f2 15 2  Speaker       None  1/4     Front      Black   2
hdaa0: 33 02211020 2  0  Headphones    Jack  1/8     Front      Black   0
hdaa0: Patching widget caps nid=29 0x00400400 -> 0x00700400
hdaa0: Patching pin config nid=18 0x90a60140 -> 0x90a60130
hdaa0: Patching pin config nid=33 0x02211020 -> 0x0221111f
hdaa0: Patched pins configuration:
hdaa0: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa0: 18 90a60130 2  0  Mic           Fixed Digital Internal   Unknown 1
hdaa0: 19 40000000 0  0  Line-out      None  Unknown 0x00       Unknown 0 DISA
hdaa0: 20 90170110 1  0  Speaker       Fixed Analog  Internal   Unknown 1
hdaa0: 24 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0: 25 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0: 26 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0: 27 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0: 30 421212f2 15 2  Speaker       None  1/4     Front      Black   2 DISA
hdaa0: 33 0221111f 1  15 Headphones    Jack  1/8     Front      Black   1
hdaa0: 2 associations found:
hdaa0: Association 0 (1) out:
hdaa0:  Pin nid=20 seq=0
hdaa0:  Pin nid=33 seq=15
hdaa0: Association 1 (2) in:
hdaa0:  Pin nid=18 seq=0
hdaa0: Tracing association 0 (1)
hdaa0:  Pin 20 traced to DAC 2
hdaa0:  Pin 33 traced to DAC 2 and hpredir 0
hdaa0: Association 0 (1) trace succeeded
hdaa0: Tracing association 1 (2)
hdaa0:  Pin 18 traced to ADC 7
hdaa0: Association 1 (2) trace succeeded
hdaa0: Looking for additional DAC for association 0 (1)
hdaa0: Looking for additional ADC for association 1 (2)
hdaa0: Tracing input monitor
hdaa0: Tracing other input monitors
hdaa0:  Tracing nid 18 to out
hdaa0: Tracing beeper
hdaa0: No presence detection support at nid 33
hdaa0: FG config/quirks: forcestereo ivref50 ivref80 ivref100 ivref
pcm0: <Realtek (0x0256) (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> at nid 20,33 and 18 on hdaa0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from hdaa0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from hdacc0
hdacc1: <Intel (0x280b) HDA CODEC> at cad 2 on hdac0
hdaa1: <Intel (0x280b) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
hdaa1: Subsystem ID: 0x80860101
hdaa1: NumGPIO=0 NumGPO=0 NumGPI=0 GPIWake=0 GPIUnsol=0
hdaa1: Original pins configuration:
hdaa1: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa1:  3 18560010 1  0  Digital-out   Jack  Digital 0x18       Unknown 0
hdaa1: Patched pins configuration:
hdaa1: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa1:  3 18560010 1  0  Digital-out   Jack  Digital 0x18       Unknown 0
hdaa1: 1 associations found:
hdaa1: Association 0 (1) out:
hdaa1:  Pin nid=3 seq=0
hdaa1: Tracing association 0 (1)
hdaa1:  Pin 3 traced to DAC 2
hdaa1: Association 0 (1) trace succeeded
hdaa1: Looking for additional DAC for association 0 (1)
hdaa1: Tracing input monitor
hdaa1: Tracing other input monitors
hdaa1: Tracing beeper
hdaa1: FG config/quirks: forcestereo ivref50 ivref80 ivref100 ivref
pcm1: <Intel (0x280b) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 3 on hdaa1
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from hdaa1
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from hdacc1
```

Now when I plug in headphones, I can hear music and stable!  That is progress!  However still I can only hear that when it is half way plugged in, even though it is very stable there.  If I further push it in it will stop playing.  ALSO the speaker now plays music all the time regardless of plugging in of the the headphones.

More information:

```
# cat /dev/sndstat
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Realtek (0x0256) (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> (play/rec) default
pcm1: <Intel (0x280b) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
No devices installed from userspace.
```

Apparently something is missing, we don't have input association as well, even though it is in the dmesg output.

The jack and the headphones are just the standard, exactly like what you find on iphone and standard android phones and laptops of last at least five years.  Only very old laptops still have that headphones jacks splitting into two.  This one, like most other latter ones only have one headphones jack which has 4 pins.

Is FreeBSD capable of dealing with such 4pin headphones jack?  If not that would mean pretty much all laptops of recent five years can't work on this?  If yes is there an example configration somewhere?  I thought my laptop is very simply and typical one (which I summized from dmesg above into below), so thought there should be a solution:

```
hdaa0: 18 90a60130 2  0  Mic           Fixed Digital Internal   Unknown 1
hdaa0: 20 90170110 1  0  Speaker       Fixed Analog  Internal   Unknown 1
hdaa0: 33 0221111f 1  15 Headphones    Jack  1/8     Front      Black   1
```


----------



## shatfel (May 12, 2017)

Hello every1!!

Sign in only for add my 5 cents.
But first of all wanna say great tanks to TS for good describe.

*About mine device.*
Dell Inspiron 3521.

*% sudo cat /dev/sndstat *

```
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Realtek (0x0282) (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> (play/rec) default
pcm1: <Realtek (0x0282) (Internal Analog Mic)> (rec)
pcm2: <Intel Panther Point (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
No devices installed from userspace.
```

*% sudo sysctl -a | grep hdac*

```
hdacc0: <Realtek (0x0282) HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Realtek (0x0282) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
hdacc1: <Intel Panther Point HDA CODEC> at cad 3 on hdac0
hdaa1: <Intel Panther Point Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
hdac0: <Intel Panther Point HDA Controller> mem 0xc0610000-0xc0613fff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
hdacc0: <Realtek (0x0282) HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Realtek (0x0282) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
hdacc1: <Intel Panther Point HDA CODEC> at cad 3 on hdac0
hdaa1: <Intel Panther Point Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
hdac0: <Intel Panther Point HDA Controller> mem 0xc0610000-0xc0613fff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
hdacc0: <Realtek (0x0282) HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Realtek (0x0282) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
hdacc1: <Intel Panther Point HDA CODEC> at cad 3 on hdac0
hdaa1: <Intel Panther Point Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
hdac0: <Intel Panther Point HDA Controller> mem 0xc0610000-0xc0613fff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
hdacc0: <Realtek (0x0282) HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Realtek (0x0282) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
hdacc1: <Intel Panther Point HDA CODEC> at cad 3 on hdac0
hdaa1: <Intel Panther Point Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
hdac0: <Intel Panther Point HDA Controller> mem 0xc0610000-0xc0613fff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
hdacc0: <Realtek (0x0282) HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Realtek (0x0282) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
hdacc1: <Intel Panther Point HDA CODEC> at cad 3 on hdac0
hdaa1: <Intel Panther Point Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
dev.hdaa.1.%parent: hdacc1
dev.hdaa.0.%parent: hdacc0
dev.hdacc.1.%parent: hdac0
dev.hdacc.1.%pnpinfo: vendor=0x8086 device=0x2806 revision=0x00 stepping=0x00
dev.hdacc.1.%location: cad=3
dev.hdacc.1.%driver: hdacc
dev.hdacc.1.%desc: Intel Panther Point HDA CODEC
dev.hdacc.0.%parent: hdac0
dev.hdacc.0.%pnpinfo: vendor=0x10ec device=0x0282 revision=0x00 stepping=0x03
dev.hdacc.0.%location: cad=0
dev.hdacc.0.%driver: hdacc
dev.hdacc.0.%desc: Realtek (0x0282) HDA CODEC
dev.hdacc.%parent:
dev.hdac.0.polling: 0
dev.hdac.0.pindump: 0
dev.hdac.0.%parent: pci0
dev.hdac.0.%pnpinfo: vendor=0x8086 device=0x1e20 subvendor=0x1028 subdevice=0x0597 class=0x040300
dev.hdac.0.%location: slot=27 function=0 dbsf=pci0:0:27:0 handle=\_SB_.PCI0.HDEF
dev.hdac.0.%driver: hdac
dev.hdac.0.%desc: Intel Panther Point HDA Controller
dev.hdac.%parent:
```

*% sudo sysctl dev.hdac.0.pindump=1 && sudo dmesg|grep hdac*

```
dev.hdac.0.pindump: 0 -> 0
hdac0: <Intel Panther Point HDA Controller> mem 0xc0610000-0xc0613fff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
hdacc0: <Realtek (0x0282) HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Realtek (0x0282) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
hdacc1: <Intel Panther Point HDA CODEC> at cad 3 on hdac0
hdaa1: <Intel Panther Point Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
hdac0: <Intel Panther Point HDA Controller> mem 0xc0610000-0xc0613fff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
hdacc0: <Realtek (0x0282) HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Realtek (0x0282) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
hdacc1: <Intel Panther Point HDA CODEC> at cad 3 on hdac0
hdaa1: <Intel Panther Point Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
hdac0: <Intel Panther Point HDA Controller> mem 0xc0610000-0xc0613fff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
hdacc0: <Realtek (0x0282) HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Realtek (0x0282) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
hdacc1: <Intel Panther Point HDA CODEC> at cad 3 on hdac0
hdaa1: <Intel Panther Point Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
hdac0: <Intel Panther Point HDA Controller> mem 0xc0610000-0xc0613fff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
hdacc0: <Realtek (0x0282) HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Realtek (0x0282) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
hdacc1: <Intel Panther Point HDA CODEC> at cad 3 on hdac0
hdaa1: <Intel Panther Point Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
```

And much important!!

I tried this:

```
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid20.config="as=1 seq=0"
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid33.config="as=1 seq=15 device=Headphones misc=1"
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid18.config="as=2 seq=0"
```
but it didn't work for me. Think that it cuz I'm using simple stereo headphones. But for me this didn't work.

BUT!! All now superb after edit it to:

```
snd_driver_load="YES"
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid20.config="as=1 seq=0"
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid33.config="as=1 seq=15 device=Headphones"
```

Now I may plug in and out my headphones and all works great.  Plug in and i heard all in headphones only. Plug out and heard in Speakers.

Thanks for help and use my experience for same kind of devices.

_P.S. _ Microphone doesn't tested cuz not needed now. In Pulse Volume Control Mic shown as active and react on voice.


----------



## john2011 (May 13, 2017)

Great it worked for you!  Usually one needs to look at the verbose booting message to determine the numbers in the device.hints.  But looks like Dell shares some setting across Inspiron and Latitude, so the same setting magically worked for you well.

But apparently they do have some difference, so my problem still remains even though it works for you.

And I feel really happy it worked for you.


----------



## john2011 (May 14, 2017)

In case not clear to other people, the device.hints tweaks I tried according to verbose boot did not work on my Dell Latitude, but somehow it worked for another person shatfel's Dell Inspiron above.  While that is great, my Latitude still doesn't work.  And without a working headphones I can not use this laptop, because I already tried HDMI also does not work.  Anyone happen to know what I can try?  To recoup my laptop has really simple audio devices as below, just an internal speaker/mic and a standard 4-pin headset jack, but somehow sound doesn't play through the headset if I fully plug it in.

```
hdaa0: 18 90a60130 2  0  Mic           Fixed Digital Internal   Unknown 1
hdaa0: 20 90170110 1  0  Speaker       Fixed Analog  Internal   Unknown 1
hdaa0: 33 0221111f 1  15 Headphones    Jack  1/8     Front      Black   1
```


----------



## shepper (May 14, 2017)

john2011 said:


> pcm0: <Realtek (0x0256) (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> (play/rec) default





shatfel said:


> cm0: <Realtek (0x0282) (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> (play/rec) default



Your Inspiron Model is different than shatfel .  If you have not done it, it might help to web search for your particular model and FreeBSD, maybe someone has solved this.



john2011 said:


> hdaa0: 30 421212f2 15 2 Speaker None 1/4 Front Black 2 hdaa0: 33 02211020 2 0 Headphones Jack 1/8 Front Black 0



If the web search comes up empty, you could try using gpio 30 in place of 33.  It is listed as a speaker output on the front 1/4.


----------

